# Help



## atrixfail (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys,ney guy here
i have recently come into possession of an Atrix 4g, I am suspecting a hardbrick, as it seems the previous owner attempted to rsd an earlier version of android after 2.3.4.
the problem is that every time the phone is switched on it just reads out the same thing:

SVF:105.1:2
Failed to boot 0X1000
Entering NVFlash Recovery Mode

if it has a battery(fully charged or not) it just shuts down here. But if it is connected to the wall charger I get this as well:

Battery too low to flash

Then the phone just hangs.

As far as i can tell i cant get into fastboot/rsd protocol, and the phone wont communicate via usb when it fails to boot.

If anyone has any ideas on how to at least have it communicating with with the computer that would be great.


----------



## Karma (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, you have a hard brick there. If the person who owned it before you tried to SBF back down to 2.2 after flashing the OTA, that's a hard brick.

Unfortunately, you'd need something called an SBK to get your phone to flash anything through NVFlash. As far as I know, there's no way yet to obtain it.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Karma said:


> Yeah, you have a hard brick there. If the person who owned it before you tried to SBF back down to 2.2 after flashing the OTA, that's a hard brick.
> 
> Unfortunately, you'd need something called an SBK to get your phone to flash anything through NVFlash. As far as I know, there's no way yet to obtain it.


Yep... sbk is needed, among other things... sorry dude. Hopefully it was a freebie.


----------



## atrixfail (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks very much guys, i was expecting this, but not hoping for it. hmm now that Google owns Motorola do you think that makes them more or less likely to release the sbk?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

unlikely, but more of a chance than before.


----------



## Tripem77 (Jun 22, 2011)

I just had the same thing happen. I was told I might be able to sbf. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## Willis420 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tripem77 said:


> I just had the same thing happen. I was told I might be able to sbf. Does anyone have any tips?


Have you gone into fastboot and done the OEM unlock commands?


----------

